# How not to bomb an interview



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys and girls. I just so happened to bomb my interview with the only company in the area (within 2 hour commute) meaning I have to wait until October to reapply. To add insult to injury it appears I was only a couple of points shy of the cut.
The company was just taken over by AMR recently so the questions were the cookie cutter "tell us about a time when..." and they have done formula to grade you on, and the interview is conducted by 3 persons.
Now I never interview well, and I never walk out of one feeling good about it no matter how confident I am on my way in.

so what do you guys (and girls) suggest to make it through the interview? I feel like if they were skill based I would breeze right through, but these formulaic what if interviews seen to be a different breast entirely. Even having gone through it I don't believe I could be any more prepared than I was.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 25, 2014)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Hey guys and girls. I just so happened to bomb my interview with the only company in the area (within 2 hour commute) meaning I have to wait until October to reapply. To add insult to injury it appears I was only a couple of points shy of the cut.
> The company was just taken over by AMR recently so the questions were the cookie cutter "tell us about a time when..." and they have done formula to grade you on, and the interview is conducted by 3 persons.
> Now I never interview well, and I never walk out of one feeling good about it no matter how confident I am on my way in.
> 
> so what do you guys (and girls) suggest to make it through the interview? I feel like if they were skill based I would breeze right through, but these formulaic what if interviews seen to be a different breast entirely. Even having gone through it I don't believe I could be any more prepared than I was.



Did you happen to build a rapport with any of the three? Maybe you can follow up with one of them in the next week or so, thank them for their time, and ask what you can do to prepare for the next opportunity, with them or another agency. Being professional and showing an interest may help you in the next round.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 25, 2014)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Hey guys and girls. I just so happened to bomb my interview with the only company in the area (within 2 hour commute) meaning I have to wait until October to reapply. To add insult to injury it appears I was only a couple of points shy of the cut.
> The company was just taken over by AMR recently so the questions were the cookie cutter "tell us about a time when..." and they have done formula to grade you on, and the interview is conducted by 3 persons.
> Now I never interview well, and I never walk out of one feeling good about it no matter how confident I am on my way in.
> 
> so what do you guys (and girls) suggest to make it through the interview? I feel like if they were skill based I would breeze right through, but these formulaic what if interviews seen to be a different breast entirely. Even having gone through it I don't believe I could be any more prepared than I was.



You already had an interview, you know what they will be asking next time. So go over "cookie cutter" questions before hand and have well thought out answers before hand. In my last interview we had questions like this and I nailed it because I am used to doing interviews as they all seem to ask the same generic questions. I prepared and passed that phase in front of a board. Other than that, sit-up straight, look at who you are talking to in the eyes, and be someone they would want to work with. Good luck.


----------



## Drax (Jul 25, 2014)

Practice, Practice, Practice.

Look up firefighter types of questions. Get yourself a recorder. Record yourself on the recorder.

You want to be able to tell a story. They don't have to be good stories but something that another human being can relate to.

An example could be something like this:

_"So why do you want to be an Emergency Medical Technician?"

"Well, when I was a kiddo, my father and I were involved in an accident. I remember it being very hectic and crazy, the debris and wreckage. Soon after, the ambulance arrived and checked everyone over. Amongst the chaos, I felt a sense of comfort and safety being examined. Ultimately my father and I were ok, but ever since, that experience has molded me and made me realize that is what I want to do. I want to help people when they feel like the world is collapsing around them."_

So on and so forth, but this needs to be a personal experience that _*YOU*_ have.

The generic and simple, "new and exciting every shift" "I want to help people" responses never go well.

Ultimately, you don't have to have one of these for every question. But if you throw out that personal story, the one that reels the panel in like they're watching a movie, your interview will go quite a bit better.

Ask yourself the questions they're likely going to ask. No one is good at anything they don't have experience in, so give yourself the next best thing.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 25, 2014)

*Some tips*



WildlandEMT89 said:


> so what do you guys (and girls) suggest to make it through the interview? I feel like if they were skill based I would breeze right through, but these formulaic what if interviews seen to be a different breast entirely. Even having gone through it I don't believe I could be any more prepared than I was.



I have a friend who just became a cop and another friend who has sat in on interviews with prospective officers. I think some of their comments are perfectly applicable to your situation.

1. First, if you know they're "cookie-cutter" questions then rehearse the crap out of them. But make sure your answers are direct and concise.

2. Make a decision. I don't know if this is entirely your situation, but with the officers the interviewers knew the candidates had little to no police training or law background and therefore knew they would not be familiar with police practices. Instead, the interviewers focused on whether or not the candidate could make a decision AT ALL. Even if it wasn't quite correct, it didn't matter. They wanted to see if the candidate had some commonsense and critical thinking. So, the takeaway for you probably is to not think too much, but rather go with your instinct and what you know so far.

3. Not everyone interviews well. That doesn't mean they're not capable, well-meaning folks. But the lack of confidence will always make someone less comfortable with whether you can act confidently, communicate to your patients well, and generally create an atmosphere of trust. So, again, rehearse. My wife did the hiring at her previous job and she would bounce anyone who couldn't articulate themselves or used poor grammar. No matter how qualified they seemed on paper, so much of the job was communication and confidence in one's skills. So, think about what makes you unique? Why would someone benefit from hiring you? What do you offer the patients?

I might suggest writing out the answers to the questions. Sometimes the act of writing down your thoughts allows you to slow down and reflect more on your answers as well as generate new examples you might not have thought about.

God-speed,
M.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies and suggestions.
I do have a bit of familiarity with the HR person who went over my shortcomings with me and recommended I apply again after the wait period. It seems they are looking for specific situations to be recounted (which I thought I did) so I will have to find a way to refine my stories some. 
During the interview I felt that my problem was I didn't have much experience related to the questions in my recent history, so I had to try and come up with something on the spot.


----------



## MrJones (Jul 25, 2014)

When I applied for my first EMT job I walked out of the interview absolutely positive that I had bombed it and wouldn't get an offer; I totally missed the boat on my scenarios. Turns out I _did_ get an offer though, and here's what I think made a difference:

1. I dressed professionally. As in suit and tie professionally.
2. Immediately after introductions I handed the primary interviewer an inexpensive report binder containing copies of all my certifications, licenses, etc.
3. I had talked to current and former employees and was able to discuss why I wanted to work there at a more personal level than had I just did some cursory internet research. The key is to be complimentary without appearing to 'suck up'.
4. I answered with confidence, but didn't try to pass off BS as a valid answer to any question.
5. I had a rough idea of how I would respond to the 'usual' questions.
6. I acknowledged my lack of experience and was able to discuss how I would overcome that hurdle.

Bottom line is that I think that by being prepared, professional, confident and acknowledging my weaknesses without hiding behind them I was able to convince the interviewers that I was trainable and worth the risk. Hopefully this will help you prep for your next go-round.


----------



## Bearamedic (Jul 25, 2014)

I told a story about the time i bought a patient a sex toy. 


I got hired.


----------



## Drax (Jul 25, 2014)

Bearamedic said:


> I told a story about the time i bought a patient a sex toy.
> 
> 
> I got hired.



:rofl:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 25, 2014)

Bearamedic said:


> I told a story about the time i bought a patient a sex toy.
> 
> 
> I got hired.



Story time? ^_^


----------



## BeachMedic (Jul 25, 2014)

Almost every question has a 3 part answer.

1. First answer the question they ask! You'd be surprised at how easy it is to ramble on about, "wanting to help people" while ignoring the fact that the question was originally, "Name a stressful situation and how you responded/learned from it?"

2. Tell a personal anecdote or story about yourself that is related to the question. Interviews are about life experience. The more you have the more stories and history you have to draw from. I've worked EMS in 5 different counties over 7 years; I still work in 3 of them currently. I have a number of go to stories I can use in interviews now. You have them too, you just have to figure out how they relate to EMS and how to paint a picture.

3. Relate the question back to the Department/Private Company/EMS division. (i.e. In EMS you have to deal with stressful situations everyday. You will have short comings and failings. Being successful in EMS is about how you bounce back, learn, and overcome.)


If you can do that with a smile on your face and in a fancy suit you'll be alright. If you're naturally funny, even better. Don't try to force the humor though. You just have to remember that most of the time the people interviewing you are people you will probably be working with. Nobody wants to work with a jerk. Just be yourself and present yourself in the best way you know how. If you mesh well with whatever personalities are interviewing you it'll happen.

My last six interviews have resulted in six job offers. (AMR Santa Cruz, Princess Cruise Lines, Honolulu EMS, SFFD, San Jose FD, and Salinas FD.)


----------



## Bearamedic (Jul 26, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Story time? ^_^




Long story short:
Dirt poor elderly female would insert ANYTHING (and get it "stuck") on a daily basis for pleasure/medical attention. After 3 months of this, everyone (docs and all) stopped giving a damn

After a long shift, i had enough too. I made a deal with her, take the two (different sized) cans of baked beans out of her holes, and will take her to buy whatever she needs to get off. She went fishin. Success.

Code 3 to the sex shop, i bought her an 18 inch butt plug and a 12 inch dong. She hasnt activated ems for at least two years, and the ER staff got me a cake. 

Best $179 i ever spent.

-------
Please, dont quote the above chunk, i may modify it to ensure pt privacy, because it is still somewhat distinct/unique
-- --- ---


----------



## Meursault (Jul 26, 2014)

Bearamedic said:


> *snip*



If you can substantiate this (photo of the cake? appropriately-redacted receipt with timestamp?), you have told the weirdest call story ever and I move that you be officially recognized for it.
If not, still pretty damn inventive.


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 26, 2014)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:FLAWLESS VICTORY:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 30, 2014)

Meursault said:


> If you can substantiate this (photo of the cake? appropriately-redacted receipt with timestamp?), you have told the weirdest call story ever and I move that you be officially recognized for it.
> If not, still pretty damn inventive.



I second this motion. Either way, great story :rofl:


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 30, 2014)

To answer the OP, I use the ACE method when I interview. I also get some friends to practice with. If you have no friends, you probably have a computer with a webcam, which can be another good way to practice. Google "paramedic job interviews" you should find some helpful stuff too. 

This article was pretty helpful to me. 

Also, it is always helpful to leverage connections. You'd be surprised how connected the EMS community can be. 

Finally, the biggest thing that helped me was to think through a series of stories that I want to use as illustrations for my answers (the E in the ACE method). Before each interview I had a mental bank of stories from EMS and my other life experiences I knew I could use to fit into their questions. Just be careful not to seem scripted. The interviewer wants to know you, not some idealized version of you. Keep in mind that interviewers usually love to hear about customer service experience outside of EMS, so don't limit yourself to EMS experience. Even when I interview as a medic now, my experience tutoring special needs students comes up, and interviewers eat that stuff up.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 30, 2014)

How not to bomb an interview.

Don't show up in a pink tank top, swim shorts and Corona sandals

Don't ask me where the controlled substance are stored when you're interviewing for a wheel chair van job.

Don't tell me the story of how your partner came in drunk and you made him drive so you could do ALS interventions you weren't credentialed for.

Don't come in with two weeks left until your cert expires, literally NO CE hours and ask if we can still hire you. 

Don't tell me how you were fired from your last job for clinical incompetence.

(All situations I've encountered)


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Chimpie mentioned "maybe" follow up.  this is essential. You can practice all you want but if you don't _get_ the next chance, its all for naught.  There are many articles on what to do when you fail interviews.  Sending cards regardless is essential.  It adds the personal tough so when they see your resume again, it clicks.  Make them _want_ to interview you again.

Also, if you failed by just a few points, you didn't "bomb". You failed.   Bombing means they finished up early with a Cheshire cat smile and hurry you out the door.


----------

